# removing 2800 sqft icf foundation



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

> Posted by Dayexco
> no, just people who father ugly, stupid offspring.....btw, have i met your dad?


 

This place cracks me up. Welcome aboard tjetson.


----------



## WC&T (Feb 22, 2010)

dayexco said:


> no, just people who father ugly, stupid offspring.....btw, have i met your dad?


lmao


----------



## WC&T (Feb 22, 2010)

tjetson said:


> i bid the job @ 7000cad and got it, not sure if im gonna do it or just sub it, i think it would be really fun to try for my first bigger demo job though. Im not gonna bother messing around scraping foam though and just dump the full thing at the land fill and pay the tonnage rate for it.


Might want to check your dump fee rates. Around here i dump concrete at the recycler for 5.00 per ton and the transfer station/dump ranges from $65-$80 per ton. $7000 cad is about $3k USD....... :laughing: ........ so you might be paying to work.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

I would look into a way of scraping that EPS off and then recycle the concrete. I've never worked with ICF's before but it would seem to me that the EPS should peel of with simple hand tools such as a long handled scraper or flat shovel. Good job for some of the unskilled unemployed.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

rustyjames said:


> I would look into a way of scraping that EPS off and then recycle the concrete. I've never worked with ICF's before but it would seem to me that the EPS should peel of with simple hand tools such as a long handled scraper or flat shovel. Good job for some of the unskilled unemployed.


It is not that easy because the inside face of foam is steped i n and out a little and there are plastic ties 8" OC that are inbedded in the concrete and foam. I guess it all depends on the recycling facility that is neerby. I know the place iI use would reject it. If i had to do this job i would crush onsite and by doing so you canmanually screen out the foam. But all that would be figured in the cost.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

WC&T said:


> *$7000 cad is about $3k USD*....... :laughing: ........ so you might be paying to work.


:blink: Ok.

It is actually a bit more than that, dude, about $3800 more.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Nac said:


> It is not that easy because the inside face of foam is steped i n and out a little and there are plastic ties 8" OC that are inbedded in the concrete and foam. I guess it all depends on the recycling facility that is neerby. I know the place iI use would reject it. If i had to do this job i would crush onsite and by doing so you canmanually screen out the foam. But all that would be figured in the cost.


You're right, I forgot about the ties. On another note, our company demoed a very large slab a few years ago that had radiant tube throughout, the recycler accepted it but charged a lot more.


----------



## WC&T (Feb 22, 2010)

shanekw1 said:


> :blink: Ok.
> 
> It is actually a bit more than that, dude, about $3800 more.


it was a joke


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

WC&T said:


> it was a joke


Just making sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjetson (Jul 28, 2010)

WC&T said:


> it was a joke


he was wishing for the glory days of the us dollar when it was a real currency :laughing:


----------

